# Cruising Vests



## Down To Earth (Jul 4, 2004)

I got a cheapo vest last year and you get what you pay for I guess. Anyways thinking of getting a nicer one.

Saw this anyone tried it?

http://www.irl.bc.ca/Forestry Supplies/vests.htm


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 4, 2004)

uhhhh...


----------



## Down To Earth (Jul 10, 2004)

I got the vest, it seems to be the nicest one I have had or seen, I used a forestry suppliers one in the past. The increment bore pocket is a nice touch. I will try it monday will be cruising about 
60 mbf of Red Oak and Hard Maple will let you know


----------



## jimmyq (Aug 2, 2004)

a Canadian supplier, I have bought a few things here from there office on Annacis Island, pretty reasonable to deal with.

http://www.esupplyshop.com/


----------



## Ramblewood (Apr 6, 2010)

Down To Earth said:


> I got a cheapo vest last year and you get what you pay for I guess. Anyways thinking of getting a nicer one.
> 
> Saw this anyone tried it?
> 
> http://www.irl.bc.ca/Forestry Supplies/vests.htm



Filson makes one out of their softer dry finish tin cloth but I had them custom make me one using the REAL tin cloth . I got it for working with rough cut dry white oak which will eat Carharts for lunch, and it is great . Like wearing a bullet proof vest . It has a full width pocket in the back to keep paperwork dry and out of the way . It was approx. $75 plus $25 to change fabric . It has lasted 6 years and counting .


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2010)

Mine is getting worn. It has a backpack "pocket" and a zippered back enter from the sides pouch, and all the other pockets. We've had good luck with them, but I can't think what brand it is. I never have washed it so it doesn't smell too good either. You can put things that you are afraid of losing in the big zippered back opening. 

I use it a lot to wipe the paint off my hands so it isn't very orange anymore.This is what I've had. They last about 4 or 5 years of everyday use. 
http://www.benmeadows.com/search/cruiser+vest/20530/


----------



## madhatte (Apr 6, 2010)

I really like the Ben Meadows vests:

http://www.benmeadows.com/search/Field+Vest/20530/

It has a place for a compass, a relaskop, a clino, pens, rangefinder, GPS, flagging tape, an increment borer, 3l of water, and most importantly, LUNCH! 

I FINALLY wore out my old favorite, a canvas vest by Pack Trails of Roseburg, OR, 2 years ago after a bajillion seasons. The Bean Meadows vest was the only one I found with the pocket arrangement I wanted. I really wish I could still get the old kind, but the new one is pretty OK, too, especially if you punch three eyelets through: 2 for flagging tape, one for a Spencer. 

Also, if anybody happens to know the Pack Trails folks, I would LOVE to get JUST ONE MORE VEST, any color, large. O' course, I'll buy any I can find, but so far, so not good.

EDIT: HAW! SlowP, we're wearing the same vest! I've tried 'em all, and even though the Ben Meadows construction leaves a bit to be desired, the pocket arrangement and low cost make it the current winner.


----------



## slowp (Apr 6, 2010)

Yah, and the cotton is tough, but can take a while to dry out if you leave it in your truck. But it dries out faster than you'd think. I just need a third hand.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought the cheapo mesh type from the guys in Jackson, MS.

I got a hole in it so far. Maybe get a year or two out of it.

I like the looks of the ones from Pacforest - pricey though.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2010)

I've thought about sending Filson my old Pack Trails vest (errr... what's left of it, that is) and having them build me a custom one from that pattern. Probably cost an arm and a leg, but I bet it'd last a couple forevers.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 7, 2010)

Whoah. That is an EXCELLENT design. I may be tempted over to the BAP side. The GPS pocket looks like it'll fit Allegros as well, which would totally do away with the need for a "joey" pack. "Radio" pocket is obviously intended for Relaskop storage. The load-distribution strap is the "go" sign, though.


----------



## slowp (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder if the roll of flagging could still fall out and roll down over the cliff of doom?


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2010)

L-Enterprises said:


> Just maybe the east coast forestry has something good




I have never beefed on East Cost forestry, except in jest. A lot of our techniques and procedures come from the other side of the Mississippi. Woods folks are the same everywhere. 

'Course, we DO have bigger trees out here.


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2010)

L-Enterprises said:


> Did you click on the 14 pages at the bottom of the page in the link ? They have really good gear imhdao.
> 
> http://www.bapequipment.com/f_gear/page0.html



Too complex. Too many pockets. I'd forget where I put stuff. I also like the way my vest peels off in a hurry sometimes. The hip belt, while probably making it easier on the back, might get in the way. And I'd probably tend to carry even more stuff, which makes for more weight. 

I think I shall stick with the Ben Meadows. I'm a dinosaur, you know.

Hmmmm. So where is the icy beverage pocket and the sandwich keep from getting smooshy pocket? Also needs some heating and air conditioning pockets and a Dome Of Silence would be nice when having to be around loggers on bad days.


----------

